# Transmission Whine



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

No, for either a manual or auto.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It would be helpful to have a few more details. What year, trim level, and transmission do you have? If you have a manual, you may be experiencing symptoms of failed bearings. GM under filled the manual trans fluid for a lot of the Cruzes they built. A number of forum members have had their transmissions replaced. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...ining-manual-transmission-under-warranty.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It is in the Gen 1 Diesel section, which uses a different transmission than the rest of the Cruzen gas lineup.

My 6T35 automatic makes a slight gear whine noise on the 1-2 shift. Heard a similar noise from plenty of Aisin automatics (what's used in the diesel) on the 1-2 shift as well.


----------

